# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Czy potrzebna jest wizyta u endokrynologa?

## 2201aga2201

Dzien dobry. Chodzi o mojego 6 letnego syna w styczniu mial robione badanie TSH- 7,58 a w marcu badania zostaly powtorzone i ich wynik to TSH- 2,5 czy w takiej sytuacji konieczna jest wizyta u endokrynologa jak tlumaczyc ze 2 mies wczesniej wyniki byly powyzej normy a teras sa dobre? Bardzo dziekuje za pomoc.

----------

